# stokerized



## Fastcars12 (Jan 29, 2009)

I've shot the Nucleus. I really liked it. I'm not to sure how much vibration it took care of because it was on a Carbon Matrix so there wasn't much shock to start with. I would not hesitate buying one of these


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

just bought one today. ABSOLUTLEY LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I have one on my bow and I love it. Wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

This post is not directly about the Stokerized Nucleus product, rather about the general design. I found myself intrigued by the Nucleus design. New Balance (part of Toxonics) offered similar stabilizer mounting several years ago. I noted while shooting IBO 3D often, that compounds using stabilizers of this design family seemed very well balanced indeed. I have concluded the New Balance and Stokerized Nucleus stabilizer design are superior to conventional inline stabilizers.

Recently, analyzing what my hunting and competition bows were doing during follow through, I concluded doing some work on the balance of the bow in hand would be worthwhile. So I cobbled up hardware to mount stabs' I had on hand offset to the left side of the bow, and with less forward balance weight. The mass of the stab is also carried lower. 

I am very pleased with the results, particularly on my hunting rig where I was able to get the job done with a minimal addition of weight, using a couple of cheap, no name carbon arrowshaft and plastic ring based stabs bought via ebay years ago and a sight bar from an old Toxonic sight as a mount. Both of my Darton Tempests were very very good shooting bows before the stabilizer changes. Hand shock was not at all an issue ever. But now on follow through, the bows sit more level in the hand with no turn/twist as they gently pitch forward post shot.

I am now thinking to build a Stoker' knock-off for my competition bow using an acrylic rod to absorb the shock like the Stokerized product. I don't think the Stokerized products are overpriced, I just don't have the $$ to put out for my competition toy. The other possibility is to buy a New Balance brand stab from Toxonics for 1/2 the price of the Stoker product. They aren't nearly as handsome, and not quite as tunable as the Stokerized. The Stokerized Nucleus and New Balance product both offer superior adjustability and tunability when compared to my current rather crude efforts. I also added much weight to my competition bow with what I've done.

I do have to take some pics of my DIY stab mounts along with some images of my homemade string stops and get them up in the DIY forum.


----------



## Bloom12 (Jun 20, 2012)

well 

Thanks for your post.


----------

